
A simple mobile app to manage your crypto portfolio - sandcrain
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/empower-for-crypto
======
samelliott89
what's different from blockfolio or delta?

~~~
sandcrain
No manual entries of cryptos & app is free even after connecting 2 exchanges +
you'll get an overview of your other investments and cashflow.

